# Guess What This Is



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Might make you think twice.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

A big juicy night crawler that will land me my trophy walleye to mount in my office:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's nasty...That's what it is...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's poo! Is it poo? It's definitely, definitely poo!

:laughing:

PS: (is it poo?)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Catfish bait? :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> It's poo! Is it poo? It's definitely, definitely poo!
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> PS: (is it poo?)


If that's poo, then the arse it come out of is dead, or dying....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Black Bear sausage !


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Slowly secreted slimy substance?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

It's not a dead snake, is it? Kind of looks segmented or something.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

P-trap poo


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I seen slime like that come out of a water heater once


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> If that's poo, then the arse it come out of is dead, or dying....


Or has drank the water in Louisiana...

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Or has drank the water in Louisiana...
> 
> :laughing:


That's only in Ferriday right now, they always have water issues. If it looked like that, I would be hiring some well guys to drill in my back yard!


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Do we get a prize if we are right? I know it's a worm/night crawler looking for water in the Southwest correct? Inching its way up the laundry tub starved for water....yes...no>:yes::no:tell me I'm right women love that.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No prize, just bragging rights...LOL! It's not alive, nor ever was...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Soda pop slime out of the drip tray drain hose?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Soda pop slime out of the drip tray drain hose?


That would be my guess, either that or slime from a condensate drain or X-ray machine drain.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

My small intestines?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Soda pop slime out of the drip tray drain hose?


Winner, winner...chicken dinner!!!!!!

Krispy Kreme donut shop. Flex drain off the soda fountain tied into a 1" pvc drain and then about half way it reduced to 3/4" with a male adapter into a threaded bushing. Needless to say the entire 6' of hose and pvc drain was plum full...

I re-piped the whole thing in 1-1/2" with dwv fittings.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Winner, winner...chicken dinner!!!!!!
> 
> Krispy Kreme donut shop. Flex drain off the soda fountain tied into a 1" pvc drain and then about half way it reduced to 3/4" with a male adapter into a threaded bushing. Needless to say the entire 6' of hose and pvc drain was plum full...
> 
> I re-piped the whole thing in 1-1/2" with dwv fittings.


 So, it isn't decaffeinated, eh?

Coffee prices being what they are, you should send it over to Mr. Biz.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Winner, winner...chicken dinner!!!!!!
> 
> Krispy Kreme donut shop. Flex drain off the soda fountain tied into a 1" pvc drain and then about half way it reduced to 3/4" with a male adapter into a threaded bushing. Needless to say the entire 6' of hose and pvc drain was plum full...
> 
> I re-piped the whole thing in 1-1/2" with dwv fittings.


A pop gun would have cleared that with no problems, in and out in under a half hour.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A pop gun would have cleared that with no problems, in and out in under a half hour.


 I have an old fire extinguisher I keep charged with air for blowing those kind of drains out.

Works great for condensate drains as well -- One or two blasts usually cleans them right out.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A pop gun would have cleared that with no problems, in and out in under a half hour.


Yeah, it would have. That's not how I roll, if I put my name on it, it will be right. Having a drain that is reduced in size in a problematic situation to begin with, is just stoopid and hackey to say the least.


----------

